# Light guard for bearded dragon?!



## Shirleyshamone (Jun 26, 2011)

Hiya I am new to the world of reptiles and would like some advice please :2thumb::

Today I got my first bearded dragon and he's lovely! My query is regarding the light guard I bought for the ceramic basking light, is it required? I have found mixed information online and the chap in the (independent) shop recommended I have one. However the metal gets very hot to the touch and twice today he jumped on it and sat there, I am really worried he will burn his tummy when I'm not around to rescue him! I figure even if he jumped at an exposed bulb he wouldn't be able to grip it? Should I move his log so he's further away from it?

Other than that he's doing fine, he hasn't had any greens with me but had some crickets and a few mealworms as an introductory treat.

Thank you in advance for any advice x

I'm smitten already!


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

as long as he cant get to the bulb then no you dont


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

As long as the bulb is out of the dragons reach, you shouldn't need it. The cage encourages the dragon to climb where he usually wouldn't. Sounds like the bulb is close enough for your dragon to touch though? Just a brief moment could burn the beardie, ceramics get very hot.

Just yesterday I moved my ceramic higher as it was a little too low. I wouldn't suggest moving his log, his basking spot should be directly under the heat source, I would move the bulb higher if you can?

Have you got a picture?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with the above information personally I don't see the need for a light guard. They are used mostly for snakes for example, which might try and curl around the bulb to keep warm, or for iguanas. I think a lamp guard might make it worse as you said beardies love to jump and climb and as the metal will get extremely hot it could end up causing thermal burns. Personally, I would remove it


----------



## Shirleyshamone (Jun 26, 2011)

Hiya and thank you so much for taking the time to give me some advice and for the helpful tips x :2thumb: Spartacus hasn't been jumping on the guard at all today but he's shedding so I guess he is a bit lethargic anyway, I am going to take it down in the morning as I don't want to risk a burn if I'm out of the house. I'm off tomorrow so I can keep an eye on him! 

I will take some photos of the viv tomorrow as well and post them and will also measure the distance to the bulb from his log, the cage is not tight fitting around the bulb so I think if it was removed it would be too far for him to jump to the bulb, as you say the cage is just offering him an opportunity to climb as it hangs a lot lower than the bulb does over his basking spot if that makes sense. I have bolted the light fitting to the top of his viv so it can't go any higher, I am not sure how high they can jump?!!

I never thought I'd be so excited to see poo, after reading all the stuff about impaction I was like a proud mum when he went for the first time lol!

Thanks again :notworthy:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

as you have already found they have a habit of grabbing and hanging onto them, with out the bulb guard he has nothign to grab onto.


----------

